

Markov chain paper title generator - vedant
http://vedantmisra.com/2012/01/markov-chain-paper-title-generator/

======
emu
I'd also recommend a good game of arXiv vs. snarXiv: <http://snarxiv.org/vs-
arxiv/>

As a non high-energy physicist, it's surprisingly hard! I usually do _worse_
than random chance, sometimes substantially so.

The author also has perhaps my favorite definition of a CFG: "The snarXiv is
based on a con­text free gram­mar (CFG) — basically a set of rules for
computer-generated mad libs."

------
mid
Ruby gem (without scraper): <https://github.com/michaeldv/gabbler>

------
walrus
When I ran it on my advisor's name, it gave the actual titles of two of his
papers. Entertaining, though.

It seems to be a common pattern. When I ran it with the argument "A Einstein",
I got "On the electrodynamics of moving bodies." as one of the results.

Edit: Also, for "P Erdos", I got "On a new law of large numbers."

~~~
a_m0d
From the article:

 _If you’re using a small corpus and long Markov chains, you’ll end up with
lots of actual strings from the corpus, and no fake ones. If this happens,
experiment with the second parameter to the constructor for the class
“MarkovGenerator.”_

For the authors you are using, the corpus is too small.

~~~
vedant
Since Paul Erdos is one of the most prolific mathematicians ever, the problem
is more likely that the default chain length (4) is too long for even a
relatively large corpus. A chain length of 2 does much better.

------
willvarfar
Lovely :)

Reminds me of my own playing with markov chains;
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/13292744100/the-s...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/13292744100/the-
spam-posts-on-a-forum-i-keep-an-eye-on-are)

------
fferen
Also see <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>, an automatic CS paper generator.
One of their papers was accepted to a conference, and they gave some hilarious
speeches (also in link).

------
leviathan
shameless plug:

I wrote a "Lorem ipsum" replacement based on Markov chains and some public
domain books as the corpus, <http://wordum.net>

------
alpb
It would be much funnier with a demo page.

